# A bite of China



## schanop (Feb 17, 2013)

I was not aware of a documentary "A bite of China" until I saw it on SBS2 on Saturday. A very beautiful production by CCTV, it is, I think. There are seven episodes in the series. Searching online/youtube will reveal many uploads.

Here's episode one with english subtitle: 
[video=youtube_share;FRHNa9qdtlw]http://youtu.be/FRHNa9qdtlw[/video]


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 17, 2013)

That's a great documentary. I hadn't realized how difficult farming lotus root was until I watched it.


----------



## steeley (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice ! thank you for this .


----------



## shaneg (Feb 18, 2013)

You just gave me something to watch the next few nights, we are opening a Chinese influenced restaurant in 7 weeks..
However I have found an English dubbed version.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSESlex8sSE


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 18, 2013)

Great video, its amazing the work going into some raw ingredients.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 18, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## schanop (Feb 18, 2013)

I should have put more description earlier.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Bite_of_China said:


> A Bite of China (Chinese: &#33292;&#23574;&#19978;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;; pinyin: Shéji&#257;n shàng de Zh&#333;ngguó) is a 2012 Chinese documentary television series on the history of food, eating, and cooking in China directed by Chen Xiaoqing (&#38472;&#26195;&#21375 and narrated by Li Lihong (&#26446;&#31435;&#23439. It first appeared at the China Central Television in May 14th, 2012, and quickly gained much popularity.[1][2] Having started filming in March 2011, This seven-episode documentary series introduces the history and story behind foods of various kinds in more than 60 locations all around China.[3] The documentary has also been actively encouraged as a means of introducing Chinese culture to foreigners, forming a component of China's soft power.



I have fetched HD episodes, subtitled ones from busyfatbee, and English dubbed ones from voicecn. So, I can go through the series off-line now 

The series has a website at www.a-bite-of-china.org with some recipes and articles.
CCTV also hosts online episodes of the program.

And as a side note, Fuchsia Dunlop's Every grain of rice US version is out too.


----------

